# The BBC Want Some Words Banned



## Mike (Sep 16, 2020)

The BLM movement has frightened the BBC about some
words that are used in sport commentating, they are mainly
old words that came from the era of Slavery and they don't
wish to antagonise people who care.

Martin Samuel is a sports writer for the Daily Mail and his take
on the subject will interest you who are interested in English,
there are references to some soccer teams, but the reason is
to do with the same, I put the link below.

Full Article Here.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

I think this world is getting stupider and stupider.


----------

